# Personalized spam rising sharply, study finds



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Yes, guys, those spam e-mails for Viagra or baldness cream just might be directed to you personally. So, too, are many of the other crafty come-ons clogging inboxes, trying to lure us to fake Web sites so criminals can steal our personal information."

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gFGCh3IGytE_pLsQRAdj9NmTzmQgD954NEOO0

Guess it truly never is going to stop. is it?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I figure when i need viagra and grow more hair creme i will have alzheimers by then anyway and wont remember my personal information 

lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only way to stop SPAM in it's tracks is a major overhaul of how email works.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I wonder if there will soon be a major overhaul of how the whole internet works. Only problem is things are so intergrated into it, when the change happens, just about everything as we know it would break and need a MAJOR upgrade to be able to handle the new structure.


----------

